# lateraalkanal



## DER AACHENER (9. August 2008)

Hy Leute

ich wollt mal wissen ob mir einer sagen kann ob man am lateraalkanal in Roermond Nachtangeln darf?


----------



## köfi01 (9. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Tach auch 
JA,darfst du #6. Wir sind heute Abend ab halb 7 auch da,mit drei Leuten.Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (10. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Kann denn eigentlich auch jemand sagen, wo genau das in den Heften steht?  Ich finds nämlich nicht und würde gerne mal wissen, wo man sowas findet...


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Am Lataraalkanaal darf man NUR im Juni, Juli, August Nachtangeln. Sonst nur bis 2Std nach Sonnenuntergang und ab 1Std vor Sonnenaufgang.
Da in der Lijst zum Lateraalkanaal nicht steht das man dort ganzjährig Nachtangeln darf, und es kein generelles Nachtangelverbot wie z.B. an den Plassen gibt, gilt die obere Regel.


----------



## theundertaker (24. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Hallöchen...

wir wurden am Lateraankanal am We kontrolliert und haben erfahren, dass das Nachtangeln dort verboten ist...bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang kannste jedoch noch ne Rute reinhalten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

;+Das macht mich jetzt aber baff.|uhoh: Wenn ich am Zuidrplas gegenüber dem Kanal am angeln war, und gelüste hatte die Nacht weiter zu angeln, hab ich immer bei Sonnenuntergang brav meine Sachen zusammengepackt und bin rüber zum Kanal, im festem glauben das dort das Nachtangeln im Juni, Juli, August erlaut ist. Ich werde mir am WE noch mal die Lijst vornehmen und schaun was da genau drin steht.


----------



## theundertaker (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

naja...ich denke mal nicht, dass der typ uns verarscht hat...^^ hoffe ich jedenfalls mal....


----------



## Borusse (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Am Lataraalkanaal darf man NUR im Juni, Juli, August Nachtangeln. Sonst nur bis 2Std nach Sonnenuntergang und ab 1Std vor Sonnenaufgang.
> Da in der Lijst zum Lateraalkanaal nicht steht das man dort ganzjährig Nachtangeln darf, und es kein generelles Nachtangelverbot wie z.B. an den Plassen gibt, gilt die obere Regel.


 
Hi,

genau so ist es !!!

Soll ja nicht heißen, das alle Kontrolleure sich mit den Regeln auskennen, wovon man eigentlich ausgehen sollte.

Wäre dort ganzjähriges Nachtangelverbot müsste dies auch in den " Besonderen Bestimmungen " stehen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## theundertaker (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Dann hätten wir dort doch Nachtangeln dürfen?? Ist nicht wahr oder...


----------



## köfi01 (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein #d. Der hat uns doch alles so schön erklärt.
Seid ihr euch 100 Prozent sicher ???


----------



## Borusse (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein #d. Der hat uns doch alles so schön erklärt.
> Seid ihr euch 100 Prozent sicher ???


 
Hi,

was hat "er" denn so schön erklärt?
Womit hat "er" denn das ganzjährige Nachtangelverbot begründet?

Fakt ist: bis zum 31 August darf am Lateraalkanal nachts geangelt werden!
Ab dann gilt wieder Nachtangelverbot bis 01 Juni 2009.

Vielleicht hat sich der gute Kontrolleur auch im Monat vertan und gedacht August sei schon vorbei. Ist ja alles möglich.

Ansonsten müsst Ihr euch beim nächsten mal zeigen lassen, wo das Nachtangelverbot in der " Liste von Angelgewässer Limburg" vermerkt ist.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## köfi01 (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Hallo Borusse #6
Er hat uns erklärt es steht in dem "dicken Buch".Nachtangeln wäre nur an der Maas, gegenüber vom Kanal erlaubt.Und mit dem "dicken Buch" habe ich so meine Probleme|kopfkrat.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Echt zum kotzen, wir hätten so geil nach dem Anfüttern angeln können und der hat es uns vermiest...toller Kerl


----------



## totaler Spinner (25. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Hier in der Lijst;

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/lijsten_van_wateren/

steht zum Lateraalkanaal: Lateraal Kanaal Linne Buggenum
_Per visdag mag men niet meer dan 2 snoekbaarzen meenemen c.q. in_
_bezit hebben; voor snoek geldt een totaal meeneemverbod._
_Oeverbescherming niet verplaatsen of beschadigen._ 
Das Nachtangeln wird gar nicht erwähnt.
Also geh ich davon aus das im „Sommer“ dort nachts geangelt werden darf. 
Aber beim Zuidwillemsvaart steht noch zusätzlich: _Nachtvisserij is toegestaan in de_
_maanden juni, juli en augustust. Das macht mich dann auch irgendwie stutzig#q,_


----------



## levrek67 (26. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Wie auch am Julliana-Kanal,gilt hier auch Nachtangel in den Monaten Juni Juli August.
Dass die Kontrolleure in Holland, willkürlich vorgehen ist ja bakannt,es kommt immer auf den Kontrl. an was legal ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## totaler Spinner (26. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Ich hab mich mal durch die Lijst der anderen federaties durchgegoogelt. Obwohl es heißt: In de maanden juni, juli en augustus mag er in de meeste wateren de hele nacht gevist worden, fand ich nur wenige Gewässer wo darauf noch mal extra Hingewiesen wurde. Aber dann hab ich sie gefunden:vik:, die Lijst van nachviswateren: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet_en_regels/?page=nachtvissen

Und dort steht (in Auszügen):

*Nachtvissen (stand van zaken per 19 mei 2008)*
*De wettelijke regels:*
*Hoofdregel:*
 Artikel 7, lid 1 van het “Reglement voor de binnenvisserij 1985” zegt: “Het is verboden tussen twee uur na zonsondergang en één uur voor zonsopgang te vissen”. Op dit verbod gelden de volgende uitzonderingen:

*Uitzondering 2: nachtvissen mag van 1 juni t/m 31 augustus ook in alle overige wateren,tenzij dit uitdrukkelijk is verboden**(artikel 7, lid 2, sub a).*
*In alle wateren die NIET in het onderstaande lijstje voorkomen, mag van 1 juni tot en met 31augustus, ook ’s nachts worden gevist:* 
 1. Het Houtwiel, ten noorden van Veenwouden (Fr.);
 2. Het Rottighe Meente, in de gemeente Weststellingwerf (Fr.);
 3. De Deelen, begrensd door de Buitendijkse Hoofdvaart, de Deelenweg, de Hooivaartsweg,Tweede of Nieuwe Deel, de lijn van oost naar west door de lange warren langs de dwarssloten, het Binnenkanaal, de Hooivaartsweg, de vaart tussen het gemaal Dijksman en de P. C. Otterweg en het Stroomkanaal.
 4. De Beulakerwijde (incl. de Kleine Beulakerwijde);
 5. Het IJsselmeer;
 6. De wateren, gelegen in het Ilperveld, begrensd door de Purmerlander rijweg, het Noord-Hollandschkanaal, de gemeentegrens tussen Ilpendam en Landsmeer (Banscheiding) en de rijweg Landsmeer- den Ilp-Purmerland;
 7. De wateren gelegen in het gebied begrensd door het Noord-Hollandschkanaal, de
 Purmerringvaart tussen Ilpendam en Het Stinke Vuil, het Stinke Vuil, de Gouwzee, het
 IJsselmeer, het Buiten IJ en de in aanleg zijnde noordelijke ringweg van Amsterdam tussen de Schellingwouderbrug en de IJtunnelweg bij Nieuwendam, met uitzondering van het Kinselmeer, de binnen de bebouwde kommen gelegen wateren, alsmede de langs openbare wegen gelegen wateren voor zover wordt gevist vanaf de wegzijde;
 8. De wateren, gelegen in het gebied begrensd door de Zaan, de Knollendammervaart, het Noord-Hollandschkanaal, de noordelijke Ringvaart en de Wijde Wormer, het verbindingskanaal tussen de twee laatstgenoemde wateren, de Braak en de Poel;
 9. De Oude Zederik, gelegen tussen Ameide en Meerkerk;
 10. De Hooge Boezem van de Nederwaard;
 11. De Hooge Boezem van de Overwaard;
 12. De Nieuwkoopse plassen, begrensd door de weg van de Noordse buurt naar Noorden en Nieuwkoop, de Ziendeweg, de Meije, de Kadewetering tot Slikkendam en de provinciale weg Slikkendam – Noordse buurt, met uitzondering van de Noordeinderplas tot het Brampjesgat en de Maarten Freekerweg en de Zuideinderplas.

Den Lateraalkanaal finde ich nicht in dieser Liste und in der Lijst gibt’s dazu kein ausdrückliches Verbot. Ich werde auch weiterhin in der erlaubten Zeit dort nachts angeln. Das wäre ja ein Ding wen sich ein Kontrolleur von einen totalen Spinner die NL-Fischereibestimmungen erklären lassen muss:q:q:q. 
(Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt den Mund nicht zu voll genommen, wen ich keine neuen Infos krieg werde ich es darauf ankommen lassen:g).


----------



## theundertaker (26. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Na super, dann hat der Kontrolleur uns das Nachtangeln versaut...zum "Übergeben"...das ist doch jetzt echt nicht wahr...ich krieg n Rappel....

Naja....ist schon schlimm, wenn die sich nicht mal selber auskennen....traurig, traurig....


----------



## Borusse (26. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Er hat uns erklärt es steht in dem "dicken Buch".Nachtangeln wäre nur an der Maas, gegenüber vom Kanal erlaubt.Und mit dem "dicken Buch" habe ich so meine Probleme|kopfkrat. Gruß,Ralf


 
Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus, das mit dem "dicken Buch" die Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren gemeint ist.

Dort steht ganz klar auf S.176 für den Lateraalkanal
"Bijzondere voorwarden" = Besondere Bedingungen

1. Zie voor de algemene voorwaarden pag. 2
   = siehe unter allgemeine Vorschriften S.2
Dort steht dann auf S.7 ( allg. Vorschriften S.2- S.9 )

"In de maanden juni, juli en augustus mag er in de meeste wateren de hele nacht gevist worden. Buiten die maanden mag gevist worden vanaf één uur voor zonsopgang tot twee uur na zonsondergang. In sommige wateren mag ook buiten de periode van juni t/m augustus 's nachts worden gevist. Raadpleeg hiervoor de Lijst van Viswateren! Nachtvissen is niet toegestaan op het IJsselmeer en in de daaraan gelegen open havens. Ook voor het nachtvissen geldt dat deze vergunning nadere bepalingen kan geven."

Und diese Vorschrift gilt für den Lateraalkanal und auch Julianakanal!!! 

z.b steht auf S.181 "Kanal de Groene Rivier" explizit 
" Nachtvissen is verboden"
Dies ist dann eine besondere Bedingung für dieses Gewässer.



> Aber beim Zuidwillemsvaart steht noch zusätzlich: _Nachtvisserij is toegestaan in de_
> _maanden juni, juli en augustust. Das macht mich dann auch irgendwie stutzig_


 
Dies steht dort, weil für Mitglieder des H.S.V "Sint Petrus"
ganzjähriges Nachtangeln gestattet ist.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## totaler Spinner (26. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

@ theundertaker, köfi01
wer hat euch den kontrolliert? Politie?


----------



## köfi01 (26. August 2008)

*AW: lateraalkanal*

Nein nicht die Polizei,einer von der Gemeinde.Es sind ja jetzt 70 neue Leute eingestellt worden,einer von denen wird es gewesen sein #d#d#d.

Gruß,Ralf


----------

